# Can I cut beams??



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Building a house and the builder has prewired for in-walls for the front stage. Wanted to use Definitive Technology RLS III's for the left center and right. The center would cross two vertical beams. Can I just cut those out?? The builder won't let me do anything "custom" such as a framed out box. Do I need to choose different speakers ones that will actually fit in between the studs?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I need more specific info than "beams". Can you take a picture of the place that you plan to cut out? 
Beams run vertically are called posts, you might mean studs.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, I mean studs. They run vertical along the TV wall.


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

To do it correctly you would need to header the cut studs like a window opening


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

You also need to be certain if said wall is or is not load bearing. If it is simply there to divide a room and not acting as a support for any of the structure above it, cutting a stud isn't a big deal. You will still need to add additional framing, like the above mentioned headers, to keep the wall/drywall from flexing, vibrating and rattling too much since you're creating a 32" span and then placing a speaker in it. 

The fact that your builder won't let you do anything custom??? Really??? Is this a modular home? If so, I can maybe understand as that is a somewhat fixed process done in a factory. If it's stick built on site, there's no excuse for it. I would demand he do what I want, that's why people build there own homes as supposed to buying finished houses. Besides, it isn't like you're asking for anything extraordinary.


----------



## thehardknoxlife (Mar 20, 2006)

underdog said:


> To do it correctly you would need to header the cut studs like a window opening


This.

If the wall is load bearing, make sure to use the load bearing header from the bottom diagram. The header will be made from 2"x10". To assemble the header, cut 2 2x10's to length and a piece of 1/2" OSB(plywood) smaller than the header pieces. Place all 3 together with the OSB in the center and not overhanging, flush the 2 2x10's and nail it together.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, that's most helpful. I'm gonna have to think about whether I wanna fight with the builder or just choose a different center.


----------

